# The 20.2.1 changelog thread



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

*Intro*
This is meant to be a changelog/buglist from 20.2 to 20.2.1.X (and prior carry-over issues) for the TiVo Premiere (Series 4). Also called the "Spring 2012 Update." I will try to keep this #1 posting updated with all the issues as they are listed. The previous changelog threads are as follows:

14.9 is here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=480226
20.2 is here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481338

*Summary*
This release contains a few new features and fixes several bugs. The primary changes from 20.2 to 20.2.1 were to add new versions of the Netflix and Youtube applications plus the addition of parental controls in the HDUI. The rollout started on 05/10/2012. Margret from TiVo provided a "release notes" posting, which can be found at the following thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=487165 A tiny update from 20.2.1.1 to 20.2.1.2 rolled out starting 06/20/2012, mostly to address VOD for Comcast.

This changelog will incorporate the data from the release notes, user reports, and previous changelogs (for issues not resolved).

*1 Non-UI or Both UI*
*1.1 Both/Non-UI Postive*
1.1.1 *Netflix App Related:*
1.1.1.1 Support for *1080p video streaming* playback, where available.

1.1.1.2 The ability to *add to your instant queue* was added.

1.1.1.3 *Subtitles* can now be displayed in Netflix streaming playback.

1.1.1.4 Audio options now include playback of *Dolby Digital Plus 5.1*.

1.1.1.5 You can now *"search"* for content to watch while inside the Netflix app.

1.1.1.6 *Personalized categories* and recommendations were added.

1.1.1.7 A *recently watched list* is available.

1.1.1.8 An entry named *"Netflix ESN"* now appears in the System Information menu, just under "TiVo Service Number"​
1.1.2 *YouTube App Related:*
1.1.2.1 A *Directory* of YouTube channels has been added.

1.1.2.2 *Links to related videos* are available.

1.1.2.3 Will *automatically play next video*.

1.1.2.4 Video playback *resolution and framerates* have been drastically increased​
1.1.3 Fixed ability for *Cox plus* customers to tune/receive "Plus Pak" channels. [CONFIRMED]

1.1.4 *Amazon video pixelation* in downloads playback is fixed.

1.1.4 Previously, HME (*Home Media Engine SDK*) programs might have incorrect text display or crash. This has been reported as fixed.

1.1.5 There were some *metadata issues* in the previous version with programs transferred via network to the TiVo. Further, there are some reports of extended metadata missing from programs pulled back from the Premiere, even in a .TiVo format file. In 20.2.1 this is partly fixed- the .TiVo data is being received and used, although the TiVoVideoDetails stuff still isn't. For pyTivo's purposes, this means browsing shares is still a bit off, but transferred programs seem to have their complete data.

*1.2 Both/Non-UI Negative*
1.2.1 *Netflix App Related:*
1.2.1.1 There can be an unusual *delay and "blackout"* when loading the Netflix app. This is partially due to HDMI connection renegotiation. It can be minimized by going into "Settings" and then "Video". Under "Video Output Formats", set the formats only to 1080i and 1080P/24 (pass-through).

1.2.1.2 Sub-menu *text disappears* while scrolling sometimes coming back and then going away again. Sometimes the episode title list won't fully populate. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9088382#post9088382

1.2.1.3 *The key/button mappings* in the new Netflix app are very inconsistent with the TiVo user interface. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=487218​
1.2.2 *YouTube App Related:*
1.2.2.1 The YouTube app *loads slowly*, taking 22 to 26 seconds to launch.

1.2.2.2 *The key/button mappings* in the new YouTube app are very inconsistent with the TiVo user interface.​
*2 SDUI*
*2.1 SDUI Positive*
2.1 The reporting of the *program size disk space* has been fixed. Prior, it was changed it to read "GB" but the reported numbers were 100 times smaller than the actual space it is using. However, in the HDUI, it is correct. First discovered in 14.9.

*2.2 SDUI Negative*
(empty)

*3 HDUI*
*3.1 HDUI Positive*
3.1.1 *Guide Related:*
3.1.1.1 If you bring up the Guide over a recording, it now *highlights the channel on the foreground tuner*, rather than the lowest channel in the Guide.

3.1.1.2 The *"First Air Date"* should now be correct in all locations. (It had been off by one day in some situations.)

3.1.1.3 When pressing RECORD in the Guide and selecting "Season Pass & Other Options" you are now taken to an *episode-specific screen* instead of a series-specific screen. (Makes it easier to change recording options for that specific episode.)

3.1.1.4 When pressing *"clear" on the guide*, it no longer displays the info banner on the screen from Live TV (although not while playing back a recording). http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9088289#post9088289​
3.1.2 *Parental Controls Related:*
3.1.2.1 *New parental controls* are now available for customers using the HD Menus. From TiVo Central -> Settings & Messages.
3.1.2.2 You can set up a *four-digit code*, and specify which TV and movie ratings will require that code in order to watch or record the show.​
3.1.3 *Video Output settings* are now respected in video when running the HD Menus. You can now check on all video formats if you prefer "native" resolution pass-through. The TiVo will no longer automatically up-convert to 720p when you are watching full-screen video and using HD Menus.

3.1.4 SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-9-SELECT now displays an *on-screen clock* (without seconds) in the upper right corner during video playback. (Make sure you press SELECT once first, to bring up the Mini-Guide, before you enter the code.)

3.1.5 *Fast Forward return*: 20.2 changed the fourth press of Fast Forward to be ignored. The user can now select to re-enable the use of the fourth press of fast forward to cycle back to PLAY by entering the following programming sequence: SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-8-8-SELECT. (Make sure you press SELECT once first, to bring up the Mini-Guide, before you enter the code.)

3.1.6 *Deleting programs from another Premiere* while using multi-room streaming at the end of viewing a program has been fixed.

3.1.7 Fixed: When deleting a recording that is the *lowest menu entry* in a folder,the cursor will be placed at the highest menu entry, when it should have moved up by only one entry. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8953358#post8953358

3.1.8 Fixed: There were times when "*Stop and Delete*" in the HDUI will stop the program recording but will not delete the program. This appears to be fixed now. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8892799#post8892799

3.1.9 Fixed: There are times when it was seemingly *impossible to delete* a program. Such programs will not delete on the TiVo Suggestions screen (the "x" will sit there forever or it just makes the "x" disappear without deleting), nor if selected then deleted. When played back, there is an error displayed about the channel and forces an exit. Sometimes it can be deleted at that point. If played a SECOND time, it will play normally, the user can exit and then delete it. This often happens when trying to stop two recordings and it frequently causes the first to become undeletable/unplayable.

3.1.10 Fixed: Some people report that their *play/pause location is lost* when switching back and forth between watching two recording programs. It is unclear if this was only HDUI.http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8895588#post8895588

3.1.11 Fixed: There were occasions when trying to delete a program, the *popup delete menu menu would have no option highlighted and any key press resulted in a very low-tone "bong". Usually after a minute, the entire HDUI would restart, complete with the TiVo intro animation. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9025455#post9025455 http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9026619#post9026619

3.1.12 Fixed: The "This group is empty" bug that previous changelogs reported as "fixed" in the SDUI, were actually occurring in the HDUI with 20.2. This bug caused the display of the above message if one deleted programs in the suggestion list too rapidly, then it would kick the user back one level in the menu. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=470339

3.1.13 Fixed: In the HDUI Guide and On-Screen banners, programs marked as "new" showed their first aired date as 1 day before the actual date the program is airing. Also, the "new" labels would sometimes disappear when switching to/from grid style to/from live style. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8897804

3.1.14 Fixed: When performing a one-time record of a show from the Guide and try to add time to it, if the show was not the next airing, you had to scroll through "upcoming" to find the episode you want to record. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8909900

3.1.15 Fixed: When selecting and recording a season pass from the guide, the Premiere would select the channel of the first airing of that program, rather than the channel on the selected program. Do not know when this started or if this has been that way forever.

3.2 HDUI Negative
3.2.1 At the very start of a recorded program, it is no longer possible to use the replay button or rewind in any way until 5 seconds of the program has elapsed. Introduced in 20.2.1.

4 Unresolved/Carry-Over
4.1 There are times in the HDUI when deleting a program from suggestions, using the clear button, then moving the cursor down a few menu entries, will result in two or more screen redrawings after a delete. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8901062

4.2 The HDUI is still not requesting icons for HME apps (except TiVo's own). Since 20.2.

4.3 On only the Elite/XL4, all cable channels can be lost with the only fix being to remove and re-insert the cable card. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8908623 CLARIFICATION NEEDED- when did this start?

4.4 The HDUI is still not fluid, mostly due to the delayed, live, internet-based loading of certain information, such as the discovery bar, and program graphics. Some screens take up to 6 seconds to finish drawing/updating everything. Also, initial drawing of "My Shows" takes considerably longer on versions after the 14.9 update. User expectations and reporting of performance are widely varied. Since first Premiere release.

4.5 In the HDUI guide: When the guide is visible, pressing the "guide" or "clear" button to dismiss the guide while playing back a recording results in the display of the medium-sized info banner, instead. This is unexpected behavior. (Note, it was fixed for live TV viewing, however). Since 20.2.

4.6 The HDUI guide has no way to turn off or stop the live preview in guide. This is consistent with the old (14.9 and prior) guide behavior, but it does not match the rest of the HDUI, which honors a user preference or allows the user to press "|>" to temporarily stop it. Since 14.9.

4.7 It is still no longer possible to turn on any type of filter based on content type while in the HDUI guide. Since 20.2.

4.8 It is still no longer possible to thumbs up or down on items in the HDUI discovery bar. Since 20.2

4.9 TiVoVideoDetails metadata is still not being transfered with programs via network to the TiVo. Since 20.2.

4.10 Recordings on the Premiere, transferred to a computer, then transferred back and played on the Premiere still no longer display closed captions. The captions do exist in the .TiVo files and can be seen on a computer. Since 20.2. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8958577#post8958577

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

5 Awaiting Reports
This section holds all the carryover items from the previous version and most of the negatives from the previous version that are awaiting confirmation that the problems have been resolved or that they still exist. Please note that the section will not be renumbered as things are removed. Our goal should be to remove all items from this section and delete the section.

-Both UI-

5.1 The Select-Play-Select-9-Play code for displaying the on-screen clock and play-time-remaining during replays is gone and there is no replacement. Play-time-remaining is available by pressing Play or Pause but the clock is available only by returning to the main menu. It also display seconds, which some people find distracting and unnecessary, and it displays the clock in the center of the screen on HDUI (but lower right corner in SDUI). One person reported having the clock display on HDUI will cause performance and screen drawing issues.

5.4 With repeating manual recordings setup, it is possible that multiple duplicate entries will appear in the recording history as "will not record" with reason of not being in program guide. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481547

5.7 There are reports that the network transfer speed is not as fast as it was in 14.9, although it is still faster than it was before 14.9. (It is perhaps 12% slower) http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8909374#post8909374

-SDUI-

5.9 Occasionally, when trying to delete a program from Now Playing using the clear key, it will refuse to delete and offer a "bong" sound, instead. If one goes into the program details, it can be deleted. Or if one leaves Now Playing and returns, it can be deleted.

5.10 From "my shows", select a program to view description, then back out of it, then play another show using the play button. When using the left arrow to back out of the playback, the cursor/select is not returned to the program that was just played. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8911517#post8911517

-HDUI-

5.11 HDUI Guide related:
5.11.2 When scheduling a recording from the HD Program Guide, the guide switches to "SD" mode to display "Please Wait" and then back to HD for the confirmation dialog.

5.11.4 When performing certain actions on programs from the guide, like scheduling or canceling a recording or changing recording options, the live preview window might jump to full screen for a few seconds, then go back to the preview window size again.

5.11.5 After selecting a show to record from the guide, the guide is reloaded and the cursor is placed back at the beginning of the list instead of being restored where it was.http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8895588

5.11.6 It is no longer possible to select an entry that is scheduled for recording and press clear to cancel the recording as was possible in the previous version of the guide, if other showings will be recorded. In such cases, it is only possible to cancel through the todo list. CLARIFICATION NEEDED

5.11.9 After selecting a program to record from the grid guide or mini guide, while watching a recording, when it redraws the guide, it places the cursor on the lowest channel instead of on the channel you just were, or on the channel the foreground tuner is using. Curiously, it doesn't do that when in the live guide. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8902409#post8902409​
5.12 It is no longer possible to use the right arrow to cycle through the different versions of the channel/program info display.

5.14 HDUI On-Screen-Banner Related:
5.14.2 When entering channel numbers in "live" TV viewing, on the info banner or mini guide, they stop at 4 digits and do not wrap around as they used to do. So there is no way to correct a typo, you have to wait for the incorrect channel or exit the info banner/mini guide.​
5.17 When transferring network video to the Premiere (from, for example, PyTiVo), some users have noticed the HDUI menu screen can "quiver" or "shake" vertically, rapidly, by a pixel or two. It can also cause light stuttering in HD video playback during the transfer. Confirmed, but not known if this started in 20.2 http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8974053

-Unresolved/Carry-Over-

5.25 The KidZone SDUI dialog bug for the "Please Wait" dialog when selecting KidZone is still present. The dialog displays almost completely off the screen. This bug was introduced in 14.9.

5.26 When scrolling through wishlists, it can be very slow when using the channel down button, and presents a "Please Wait" dialog each time. Issue first occurred in 14.9. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8871667#post8871667

5.30 Over-the-air digital broadcasts that contain audio-only programming (with no video) will not tune on the Premiere.


Version 7*


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

5.1 clock now, when set to on, and using the HDUI goes to the top right of the screen. I can't find a way to turn the clock on or off except in the SDUI, others may find a way to control the clock when using HDUI.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

TiVoMargret said:


> Hi Community,
> 
> Other changes
> ---------------------------------------------
> 1. Cox customers that had difficulty receiving "Plus Pak" channels should find that issue resolved.


RE: The "Spring Update" SW Vers. 20.2.1.1-01-2

I am VERY happy to confirm the issue with the Cox H.264 Plus Package HD Channels have been Fixed with the latest SW release.

Note: You still need to call Cox @ 877-820-8202 to have the Plus Pak channels added to your account. ask for HBO+, SHO+, Starz+, and/or Cinemax+


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

CoxInPHX said:


> I am VERY happy to confirm the issue with the Cox H.264 Plus Package HD Channels have been Fixed with the latest SW release.


Thanks- I actually saw that in the other thread and already added to my working copy and it should appear soon.

Looks like I have everything actually pulled in now from both the official release notes and carried over from the previous changelog thread. Lots of stuff!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

lessd said:


> 5.1 clock now, when set to on, and using the HDUI goes to the top right of the screen. I can't find a way to turn the clock on or off except in the SDUI, others may find a way to control the clock when using HDUI.


Added for now


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I don't have Netflix or the update, but based off the Engadget review TiVo search no longer brings you straight to the episode in Netflix. With the old app you could watch an episode pretty much straight from search or the episode guide. Now it sounds like it takes you to the Netflix search.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

5.11.8 is fixed.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mrizzo80 said:


> 5.11.8 is fixed.


If you are confirming it, I will remove it (I know it was in conflict with what Margret said)


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> I don't have Netflix or the update, but based off the Engadget review TiVo search no longer brings you straight to the episode in Netflix. With the old app you could watch an episode pretty much straight from search or the episode guide. Now it sounds like it takes you to the Netflix search.


I don't have Netflix streaming anymore, so hopefully someone can clarify/confirm this so we can add it. Plus, someone will have to decide if it is a negative or positive change


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

lessd said:


> 5.1 clock now, when set to on, and using the HDUI goes to the top right of the screen. I can't find a way to turn the clock on or off except in the SDUI, others may find a way to control the clock when using HDUI.


You should be able to enter the code again to turn it off. I was able to do it several times when I tested it yesterday.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

TiVoMargret said:


> You should be able to enter the code again to turn it off. I was able to do it several times when I tested it yesterday.


Removed it back from the list.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

crxssi said:


> I don't have Netflix streaming anymore, so hopefully someone can clarify/confirm this so we can add it. Plus, someone will have to decide if it is a negative or positive change


If you find movie in TiVo Search, we can take you directly to that movie in the Netflix app.

If you find a specific episode of a series in the TiVo UI, we can tell that Netflix has that episode, but there is no way for us to take you directly to that episode in the Netflix app. (They don't have an API to support it.) The best we came up with was to take you to the Netflix app and execute a Search for that series.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

TiVoMargret said:


> If you find movie in TiVo Search, we can take you directly to that movie in the Netflix app.
> 
> If you find a specific episode of a series in the TiVo UI, we can tell that Netflix has that episode, but there is no way for us to take you directly to that episode in the Netflix app. (They don't have an API to support it.) The best we came up with was to take you to the Netflix app and execute a Search for that series.


That makes perfect sense to me. Thanks for the clarification. Seems like the right thing to do, even if it appears to be broken or odd on the surface. And adding additional messages to the user about it might be helpful at first, and then just annoying every time afterward.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like the info button no longer works while watching netflix. Used to be able to get episode info this way. Anyone found a way to display Netflix episode info while watching a stream?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

lessd said:


> 5.1 clock now, when set to on, and using the HDUI goes to the top right of the screen. I can't find a way to turn the clock on or off except in the SDUI, others may find a way to control the clock when using HDUI.


In the HDUI, you have to press Select and then the code, so it ends up being

SELECT-SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-9-SELECT


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

"stop recording & delete" is working


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

cherry ghost said:


> "stop recording & delete" still not executing the "delete"


Funny you should say that, I tried testing that several times tonight and it has worked for me so far. But my sample rate is (so far) too low for me to draw any conclusions, since it often did work for me.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I just changed my response. I was stupidly testing on my TiVo that I haven't restarted yet


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

Don't know if this should go as a pre-install issue or not.

Got home and the box was reporting "Pending Restart". Tivo Premiere Elite.

The Wife reported that she could no longer use Trick/Play Functions (Fast Forward/Rewind/Stop). Somehow the TIVO thought that it no longer had a subscription and stated in the messages "Please activate Box and connect to TIVO Servers".

I thought it was an odd hiccup from connecting to get the update.

I forced a reboot and allowed the software update to happen. Took about 22 minutes. 

After it finished and came back up all was good and I am not on the latest version. 20.2.1

just thought it was odd.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

TiVoMargret said:


> If you find movie in TiVo Search, we can take you directly to that movie in the Netflix app.
> 
> If you find a specific episode of a series in the TiVo UI, we can tell that Netflix has that episode, but there is no way for us to take you directly to that episode in the Netflix app. (They don't have an API to support it.) The best we came up with was to take you to the Netflix app and execute a Search for that series.


I guess this means unfortunately we will probably never see the ability to keep Netflix series in your My Shows list. I know Ben on Engadget HD has asked for this and I always thought it would be usefull so you could keep the next episode to watch as a direct link. It also would let you see a complete list of shows you like or want to watch on My Shows.

From the sound of it assuming I am remembering correctly I definitely prefer the old way of jumping straight to the episode. Hopefully Netflix adds this functionality so TiVo can bring the feature back. I know for me this is why I never understood the complaints about the old Netflix app, because I always just used TiVo search to jump straight to what I wanted.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Tivo really needs to get rid of the redundant "HD Recordings" folder. It never served a purpose other than to single them out and show them off - but now that every channel in most packages is available in HD, it's completely unnecessary and annoying.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I got the update yesterday (5/10) afternoon - did a manual reboot to install it. 

I don't actually care about the highlighted updates (Netflix, YouTube, or parental controls) what I will be looking for are any improvements in OTA reception. 

I have not notice any improvement so far, but if anyone notices any difference in OTA reception please post. 

Thanks,


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

cherry ghost said:


> I just changed my response. I was stupidly testing on my TiVo that I haven't restarted yet


LOL! If only I had a dollar for every stupid thing I have done...


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

5.22 has been fixed. The SDUI is reporting the correct file sizes now.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

The problem of delete when streaming from another TP has been fixed. Before this update unless you were at the very end on the program you got the delete menu but the delete did not work, now when streaming if you stop watching and get the option to delete and select delete the program on the other TP will delete.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

3.1.1.4

While this is as described in Live TV, it still brings up the medium banner if you exit the guide while watching a recording.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

andyf said:


> 3.1.1.4
> 
> While this is as described in Live TV, it still brings up the medium banner if you exit the guide while watching a recording.


Clarifying in the log


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

lessd said:


> The problem of delete when streaming from another TP has been fixed. Before this update unless you were at the very end on the program you got the delete menu but the delete did not work, now when streaming if you stop watching and get the option to delete and select delete the program on the other TP will delete.


I didn't see that anywhere in the previous log, but I will add it as fixed.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> 5.22 has been fixed. The SDUI is reporting the correct file sizes now.


Adding (well, moving from section 5 and rewording)


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

1.2.1.3 (Recently Watched) is definitely fixed (shows at least the last 5). I don't know if they fixed the issue or if it was just a quirk yesterday. I was in and out of the app a few times to rule that out.

1.2.1.4 (Vanishing Text when scrolling) I haven't seen this today, but harder to say conclusively if this is fixed as well.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

I am seeing an issue in the 20.2.1 HDUI when pausing Live TV. Pressing the Down Arrow button to dismiss the ad that pops up above the green progress bar does not dismiss the ad. The message "Press DOWN to hide" is there, but for me it is not doing anything.

I see the yellow remote LED on the Elite flashing, but the ad just stays there. Pressing Clear will remove the progress bar and the ad, but the ad comes right back the next time you go into pause mode.

EDIT: After pressing the TiVo button to display the menu and then pressing Zoom to go back to the show, NOW it is letting me dismiss the ad by pressing Down. The ad has a different appearance now in that it has a light blue selection box around it with an arrow pointing to the right. That light blue selection area was not there previously.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mrizzo80 said:


> 1.2.1.3 (Recently Watched) is definitely fixed (shows at least the last 5). I don't know if they fixed the issue or if it was just a quirk yesterday. I was in and out of the app a few times to rule that out.
> 
> 1.2.1.4 (Vanishing Text when scrolling) I haven't seen this today, but harder to say conclusively if this is fixed as well.


This does bring up an interesting dilemma. Based on my understanding, since the Netflix and Youtube apps are downloaded when needed and updated by third parties, things can be changed, fixed, or broken independently of the TiVo software/firmware version. Tracking that might be difficult or impossible now. And how are we supposed to know which "version" we are running of third-party apps? There is are no versions info in "system information"....


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I just got 20.2.1.1. First observations --

"Netflix ESN" now appears in the System Information menu, just under "TiVo Service Number".

HME transparency bug (5.6) is fixed, at least as far as Reversi is concerned.

Broken metadata (5.5) is partly fixed -- the .TiVo data is being received and used, although the TiVoVideoDetails stuff still isn't. For pyTivo's purposes, this means browsing shares is still a bit off, but transferred programs seem to have their complete data.

The HDUI is still not requesting icons for HME apps (except TiVo's own). I don't think this was on your list, but it dates to at least 20.2.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> Broken metadata (5.5) is partly fixed -- the .TiVo data is being received and used, although the TiVoVideoDetails stuff still isn't. For pyTivo's purposes, this means browsing shares is still a bit off, but transferred programs seem to have their complete data.


Does this also mean that the episode numbers are populating the correct spot? I know with the new channel banners it wasn't before and instead was showing 0-0 along with no episode name.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

wmcbrine said:


> I just got 20.2.1.1. First observations --
> 
> "Netflix ESN" now appears in the System Information menu, just under "TiVo Service Number".


I noticed that yesterday and wondered if it was new or not 

All stuff added.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mrizzo80 said:


> 1.2.1.3 (Recently Watched) is definitely fixed (shows at least the last 5). I don't know if they fixed the issue or if it was just a quirk yesterday. I was in and out of the app a few times to rule that out.
> 
> 1.2.1.4 (Vanishing Text when scrolling) I haven't seen this today, but harder to say conclusively if this is fixed as well.


Sound safe to remove 1.2.1.3, then, which I am doing.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I am going to remove the Slide Remote Glitching issue. A simple reset (power cycled the remote) seemed to have instantly fixed all my glitching, and at least one other person has confirmed. It might be a problem worth reporting but it doesn't APPEAR to be a problem with the TiVo (as the issue even survives rebooting and dongle removal/readd).


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> Does this also mean that the episode numbers are populating the correct spot?


Yes, episode numbers are working.



> _I know with the new channel banners it wasn't before and instead was showing 0-0 along with no episode name._


OK, let me rephrase that: Episode numbers are working in the SDUI. I'm not sure what extra data is required for them to appear in the HDUI, but apparently something is needed that pyTivo isn't providing. :/


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Does this also mean that the episode numbers are populating the correct spot? I know with the new channel banners it wasn't before and instead was showing 0-0 along with no episode name.


The 0-0 is not the episode #. It is the displayMajorNumber and the callsign. That was never broken. The problem with that information is that it isn't stored in the .tivo file. If you have it in the metadata for a non .tivo file, it shows up just fine.

The HDUI Season and Episode never worked for a non .tivo file. I don't remember if they worked for a .tivo file on 14.8. I think it is possible that it is based on the <program> level <uniqueId>, but I do not know for sure. I tried to test it at one point but all I succeeded in doing was crashing the TiVo. If it is working for .tivo files on 20.2.1.1, I may try again once my TiVo is updated although I am not even sure that what I will be doing is even the right way to do it.

Episode title works for a currently active series. It appears in quotes at the beginning of the description.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I've tried passing the uniqueId, but it kept the transfer from working at all. That was in an older version, though... I'll see what it does now.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't know if it ever made the last changelog, but switching between two shows recording at the same time now resumes from where I left off rather than starting from the beginning. It didn't happen all the time, but was a huge pain when it didn't work properly.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

cherry ghost said:


> I don't know if it ever made the last changelog, but switching between two shows recording at the same time now resumes from where I left off rather than starting from the beginning. It didn't happen all the time, but was a huge pain when it didn't work properly.


So you are saying a problem that was not previously noted is now fixed?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I have been unable to replicate the 20.2 problem where I stop and delete recordings quickly and end up with an "undeletable" program (not deletable until playback is attempted and it gives an error, then you can delete it). It used to be pretty consistent when stopping two suggestions recording at once. Hasn't been quite long enough for me to decide it is "fixed" yet, since it seems like often when I declare such things fixed, they immediately prove me wrong :/

I also noticed they have apparently "upped" the refresh rate during rapid deletions. It seems more "aggressive" than before.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

crxssi said:


> So you are saying a problem that was not previously noted is now fixed?


looks like like it was previously noted - 3.2.5 in the 20.2 changelog

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481338


----------



## SandDune (Apr 7, 2007)

From the 20.2 list, I can confirm that 3.2.9 has been fixed in the latest version. This makes me happy. 

Andrew


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

Bug that I still have that didn't get fixed has to do with the sound output from digital optical output. Running the Hulu Plus, Netflix, or YouTube apps somehow screws up Dolby Digital output on the digital optical output because it's PCM no matter what you do to your receiver until you re-boot the Tivo. All troubleshooting steps followed - it's the Tivo. Also, still getting soft reboot if you try and update your season passes at Tivo.com. It likewise restores deleted season passes from Tivo.com so you have to delete it online and on the Tivo before the Tivo reconnects to the mothership. Definitely screwed up somewhere.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

cherry ghost said:


> looks like like it was previously noted - 3.2.5 in the 20.2 changelog
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481338


Added!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

SandDune said:


> From the 20.2 list, I can confirm that 3.2.9 has been fixed in the latest version. This makes me happy.
> 
> Andrew


Added!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> I have been unable to replicate the 20.2 problem where I stop and delete recordings quickly and end up with an "undeletable" program (not deletable until playback is attempted and it gives an error, then you can delete it). It used to be pretty consistent when stopping two suggestions recording at once. Hasn't been quite long enough for me to decide it is "fixed" yet, since it seems like often when I declare such things fixed, they immediately prove me wrong :/


I am pretty sure this is fixed now.
Also looks like the problems with "Stop and Delete" are also fixed.
Added both.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

dcstager said:


> Bug that I still have that didn't get fixed has to do with the sound output from digital optical output. Running the Hulu Plus, Netflix, or YouTube apps somehow screws up Dolby Digital output on the digital optical output because it's PCM no matter what you do to your receiver until you re-boot the Tivo. All troubleshooting steps followed - it's the Tivo.


Is this a new problem? I can't find reference to them as existing problems in the changelog or through searching the forum.

For the optical: I use nothing but optical, and the YouTube program did not mess mine up at all. Continues on in Dolby Digital for me. Are you sure it is not somehow your amplifier?



> Also, still getting soft reboot if you try and update your season passes at Tivo.com. It likewise restores deleted season passes from Tivo.com so you have to delete it online and on the Tivo before the Tivo reconnects to the mothership. Definitely screwed up somewhere.


Same as above, I see no previous references. Would love confirmation, sounds juicy!


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

Has anybody else noticed that the replay doesn't work at the beginning of the buffer or a recorded show? Previously if you were just a couple of seconds in, you could hit replay and it would jump to the beginning. Now, it doesn't do anything unless you're already well into the playback (8 seconds maybe?).


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> OK, let me rephrase that: Episode numbers are working in the SDUI. I'm not sure what extra data is required for them to appear in the HDUI, but apparently something is needed that pyTivo isn't providing. :/


 HDUI connects to TiVo servers on the fly to get some of the information shown to the right of a show in My Shows including the episode information I believe, so there's probably a show ID of some sort used to obtain the info from TiVo servers. (That's part of the reason it's sluggish vs SDUI).


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

TerpBE said:


> Has anybody else noticed that the replay doesn't work at the beginning of the buffer or a recorded show? Previously if you were just a couple of seconds in, you could hit replay and it would jump to the beginning. Now, it doesn't do anything unless you're already well into the playback (8 seconds maybe?).


I am always amazed at what people find.

It appears to be 5 seconds. AND it is not just the replay button! You can't go back AT ALL, even using rewind, until 5 seconds has elapsed. Are we sure it wasn't this way before? Seems like a strange thing to suddenly change.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

crxssi said:


> I am always amazed at what people find.
> 
> It appears to be 5 seconds. AND it is not just the replay button! You can't go back AT ALL, even using rewind, until 5 seconds has elapsed. Are we sure it wasn't this way before? Seems like a strange thing to suddenly change.


Just tried it out on a Music Video I uploaded with pytivo. 4min Music Videos uploaded using pytivo often start out with audio and video not quite synced, so I typically would immediately use the replay button to get back to the beginning.

Yes this behavior is NEW. I must wait now 5 seconds to use replay or rewind.


----------



## rivered (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm getting a popping sound from my speakers when I change channels, wasn't a problem before this new update. I'm using an optical cable to a HK 245 receiver.


----------



## rcobourn (Nov 10, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> looks like like it was previously noted - 3.2.5 in the 20.2 changelog
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481338


This problem is not fixed... although it may only happen for long recordings. I was recording a baseball game last night (4.5 hours) and switching back and forth between the game and other recordings. The baseball game was usually (always?) back at the beginning when I returned to it despite leaving it paused. This appears to be unchanged from the previous software release.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

rcobourn said:


> This problem is not fixed... although it may only happen for long recordings. I was recording a baseball game last night (4.5 hours) and switching back and forth between the game and other recordings. The baseball game was usually (always?) back at the beginning when I returned to it despite leaving it paused. This appears to be unchanged from the previous software release.


Well that sucks. Were you always hitting pause before switching to another recording? I didn't test it that way since it shouldn't be necessary, but I was also not testing on long recordings.


----------



## rcobourn (Nov 10, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> Well that sucks. Were you always hitting pause before switching to another recording? I didn't test it that way since it shouldn't be necessary, but I was also not testing on long recordings.


I've gotten in the habit of hitting pause before switching just so I can be extra annoyed that it didn't pause. Truth is, the bug saves me a lot of time because I usually just skip to real time and miss a bunch of the game.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> Well that sucks. Were you always hitting pause before switching to another recording? I didn't test it that way since it shouldn't be necessary, but I was also not testing on long recordings.


Either I am confused or you are. I think that what he is talking about is using the "swap" button to switch between two things being recorded in "live" TV, not switching between two items in the NPL. You absolutely must pause when swapping. Otherwise, you are positioned at the end when you swap back.


----------



## chetw (Jun 15, 2010)

TerpBE said:


> Has anybody else noticed that the replay doesn't work at the beginning of the buffer or a recorded show? Previously if you were just a couple of seconds in, you could hit replay and it would jump to the beginning. Now, it doesn't do anything unless you're already well into the playback (8 seconds maybe?).


Similarly, if you press the skip button (when set to 30 second skip and not scan) and you are already at the live point (i.e. you are recording a live program and you start watching it and you catch up to live) the skip button will do nothing. In previous releases, it would hiccup -- with a slight pause of the playstream and then jumping back to live playing.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

crxssi said:


> It appears to be 5 seconds. AND it is not just the replay button! You can't go back AT ALL, even using rewind, until 5 seconds has elapsed. Are we sure it wasn't this way before?


Yes, I'm sure. Occasionally my Tivo/receiver will have a tinny sound and hitting replay corrects the problem, so I have often hit replay within a second or two of starting to play back a recorded show.


----------



## chetw (Jun 15, 2010)

The green scrub bar/timeline (what shows up when you hit play when watching a recording) now appears to have a bit of a gradient similar to the Aqua theme in Mac OS X. Has it always been this way -- I seem to recall it being a flat green color with no gradient in the past?


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

chetw said:


> The green scrub bar/timeline (what shows up when you hit play when watching a recording) now appears to have a bit of a gradient similar to the Aqua theme in Mac OS X. Has it always been this way -- I seem to recall it being a flat green color with no gradient in the past?


I noticed the same thing, but thought it was my imagination. I think it was either flat or just had less of a gradient (either in size or contrast) previously.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

chetw said:


> The green scrub bar/timeline (what shows up when you hit play when watching a recording) now appears to have a bit of a gradient similar to the Aqua theme in Mac OS X. Has it always been this way -- I seem to recall it being a flat green color with no gradient in the past?


Unfortunately, I just can't tell. We will have to wait for someone to be able to compare screen shots or something. I am interested in any and all changes, so I will wait patiently


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rivered said:


> I'm getting a popping sound from my speakers when I change channels, wasn't a problem before this new update. I'm using an optical cable to a HK 245 receiver.


I am also using optical to a receiver, a Pioneer VSX series, and have no such problems...


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

lpwcomp said:


> Either I am confused or you are. [...]


Well, I am more confused than all of you, so I will wait for some conclusion to surface...


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

rivered said:


> I'm getting a popping sound from my speakers when I change channels, wasn't a problem before this new update. I'm using an optical cable to a HK 245 receiver.


As an experiment, try changing the TiVo's audio output to PCM. Does the popping go away when you do this?

I have always had this problem, with all of my TiVos, using HDMI outputs. I am feeding Sony TVs and a Sony soundbar. Sony blames it on the STB... LINK


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DCIFRTHS said:


> As an experiment, try changing the TiVo's audio output to PCM. Does the popping go away when you do this?
> 
> I have always had this problem, with all of my TiVos, using HDMI outputs. I am feeding Sony TVs and a Sony soundbar. Sony blames it on the STB... LINK


Which Sony sound bar? I've used the SOny HT-CT100 sound bar for several years in one of my setups and I've never had any issue with my TiVos over HDMI with it. I also use native resolution output with the TiVo as well. At the time the 3.1 speaker bar was a great way to get 7.1 LPCM from my BDs since it was one of the few speaker bars at the time to handle 7.1 LPCM audio. Although now it's mostly used with just 5.1 DD and 5.1 DTS.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Just saw this happen tonight after getting the update within the last couple of days - looks unusual.

The TiVo started recording two suggestions at the same time, what was unusual was that each recording was an an SD channel that I had unchecked because I also receive the HD version of those channels.

SW Version 20.2.1.1-01-2-746


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

pdhenry said:


> Just saw this happen tonight after getting the update within the last couple of days - looks unusual.
> 
> The TiVo started recording two suggestions at the same time, what was unusual was that each recording was an an SD channel that I had unchecked because I also receive the HD version of those channels.
> 
> SW Version 20.2.1.1-01-2-746


That is quite unusual, indeed. Have never heard of that type of thing happening before. Anyone else? Problem or fluke?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I looked through the suggestions list from the last couple of days and this was the only instance of any unchecked channels being recorded.

I'm still having cases of checked SD channels (Baltimore locals that aren't provided in HD here) being used for suggestion recordings when the same show is on an HD channel, but that's not new and arguably there's a rationale for that since SD programs take less disk space and it's a suggestion after all (I think the TiVo might select the lowest-numbered channel carrying a suggested program, actually). To address this I unchecked those channels tonight (these aren't the same unchecked channels that were used for suggestions tonight)


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> Which Sony sound bar? I've used the SOny HT-CT100 sound bar for several years in one of my setups and I've never had any issue with my TiVos over HDMI with it. I also use native resolution output with the TiVo as well. At the time the 3.1 speaker bar was a great way to get 7.1 LPCM from my BDs since it was one of the few speaker bars at the time to handle 7.1 LPCM audio. Although now it's mostly used with just 5.1 DD and 5.1 DTS.


I am using the SONY HT-CT150. I had the problem on the S3 box, and now the Premiere XL. I also get the sound when the TiVo is directly connected to either of my Sony TVs (HDMI).


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I had another instance of recording a suggestion from an unchecked channel again, but I'm thinking the recorded channels are ones that I unchecked between a couple of days to a couple of weeks ago. Maybe I need to wait a couple of weeks after deleting channels to see if that matters.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Had a Netflix-induced reboot yesterday. Netflix video froze (audio continued); followed by a reboot. I've never had Netflix cause a reboot on any Tivo software version before.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

pdhenry said:


> I had another instance of recording a suggestion from an unchecked channel again, but I'm thinking the recorded channels are ones that I unchecked between a couple of days to a couple of weeks ago. Maybe I need to wait a couple of weeks after deleting channels to see if that matters.


Hmm, I suppose that is possible. I am not sure exactly WHEN the TiVo decides what to record for suggestions. If you look at your "todo" list, it will show suggestions for many days in advance. I have never tested to see if turning off a channel which it had already decided to record something would stop it or de-schedule it. I always assumed it would.


----------



## BryanC-1 (May 24, 2012)

Anyone still have issues with the Cox Plus channels in your market? I'm in the Pensacola/Gulf Coast market and the TiVo Premiere with an M Card and a Tuning Adapter seems to have them still authorized but can't tune to them. I verified they're in the 800/900 range. Shows "Searching for Signal on this Channel when I change to the channel and the diagnostics shows:

Freq: 891000Khz
Modulation: QAM 256
Signal Lock:No
Program Lock: No
Search Complete: Yes
RC State: Available
Current Tuning Status: Tuned-Success
Tune State: In Progress 

Seems to be all the Plus pack channels (secondary premiums in HD).


----------



## Nargg (May 25, 2012)

BryanC said:


> Anyone still have issues with the Cox Plus channels in your market? I'm in the Pensacola/Gulf Coast market....


I'm in the Tulsa market, and installed a new TiVo yesterday. Lots of channels missing. 90% of them missing! Not just Plus channels. In multiple calls to support, there could be a number of problems. I'm thinking it's programming errors on their side. Right now I have a tech visit scheduled in a couple of days, but continue to call them and work on possibilities.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Nargg said:


> I'm in the Tulsa market, and installed a new TiVo yesterday. Lots of channels missing. 90% of them missing! Not just Plus channels. In multiple calls to support, there could be a number of problems. I'm thinking it's programming errors on their side. Right now I have a tech visit scheduled in a couple of days, but continue to call them and work on possibilities.


Do you have a tuning adapter installed?


----------



## Kingpcgeek (Feb 6, 2012)

BryanC said:


> Anyone still have issues with the Cox Plus channels in your market? I'm in the Pensacola/Gulf Coast market and the TiVo Premiere with an M Card and a Tuning Adapter seems to have them still authorized but can't tune to them. I verified they're in the 800/900 range. Shows "Searching for Signal on this Channel when I change to the channel and the diagnostics shows:
> 
> Seems to be all the Plus pack channels (secondary premiums in HD).


Since the spring update I have been receiving them fine in AZ. Are you sure that Cox has authorized them? It took me several call to them until I got to someone that knew TiVo users were allowed to have the channels. I had three agents and a supervisor tell me that only I could get them is if I had the Whole House DVR.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Got the update. It installed after either a spontaneous or improper reboot. I was actively recording something on one tuner and was watching "live TV" on the other, hit the TiVo button and "bam", reboot.

Anyway, here's what I see:

5.8, closed caption problem, still broken.

5.11.8 & 5.14.3, first aired date problem, fixed.

5.18 & 5.28 appear to be fixed

Lastly, regarding the metadata fix, "YAY!!!". I was probably the second most annoyed person on the TCF about this.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

lpwcomp said:


> Anyway, here's what I see:
> 
> 5.8, closed caption problem, still broken.
> 5.11.8 & 5.14.3, first aired date problem, fixed.
> 5.18 & 5.28 appear to be fixed


Great... love getting rid of more from section 5! All in version 7 now.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Version 7 update
Remember to check the first posting to see the most current version: 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9088054#post9088054

Your feedback is important! Please report errors- typos, things that are missing, numbering issues, things that should not be there, miscategorizations, clarifications, etc. Note that sometimes there is a delay before items are added/removed as I attempt to clarify or verify things, or wait for others to comment or verify. Please help out to see if we can remove anything else from section 5.

0: Added new: 1.1.1.2 through 1.1.1.7, 1.1.2.1 through 1.1.2.4, 1.1.3, 1.1.4, 3.1.1.1 through 3.1.1.3, 3.1.2.2, 3.1.3 through 3.1.5
1: Added new: 1.2.1.1, 1.2.2, 3.1.1.4, 3.1.5, 3.2.2 Restored: 4.1, 4.2
2: Added new: 4.3, 1.2.1.2, 1.2.1.3 Removed: 3.2.2
3: Added new: 1.2.1.4, 1.2.2.2, 2.1, 3.1.6 Restored: 4.4, 4.5, 4.6, 4.7, 4.8 Clarified: 3.1.1.4 Removed: 5.27, 5.23, 5.14.1, 5.20
4: Added new: 1.1.1.8, 1.1.4, 1.1.5 Restored: 4.2, 4.9 Removed: 1.2.1.3, 4.2 Renumbered 1.2.1.4 to 1.2.1.3
5: Added: 3.1.7, 3.1.8, 3.1.9, 3.1.10
6: Added 3.1.11, 3.1.12, 3.2.1 Removed: 5.3
7: Restored: 4.10 Added: 3.1.13, 3.1.14, 3.1.15


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I can't get this to work:
3.1.4 SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-9-SELECT now displays an on-screen clock (without seconds) in the upper right corner during video playback. (Make sure you press SELECT once first, to bring up the Mini-Guide, before you enter the code.)

I press SELECT. I see the miniguide.
I press SELECT again. I see the info bar.
I press PLAY. I see the info bar with the play progress bar under it
I press SELECT. I see the mini-guide again
I press 9. The channels in the miniguide jump to the channel closest to channel 9
I press SELECT again. It changes to thaat channel.

How are you all getting this to work?


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

Apparently it took. I'm seeing the clock on my screen now. And my husband hasn't even noticed or started complaining about it yet.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

crxssi, a new bug introduced by this Spring update related to Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select code for quick clear of time bar when using trick play functions. Quick clear of 30 sec skip doesn't work depending on Remote Control Setup settings. See the thread starting at link below for reference:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9111732#post9111732


moyekj said:


> Yes, for 30 sec skip you actually have to do the following for it to clear quickly:
> Settings-Remote,CC,&Devices-Remote Control Setup-Advance and Replay buttons
> Then make sure that setting is "ADVANCE scans forward 30 seconds" instead of "ADVANCE skips to tick".
> Then you can re-enter SPS30S if necessary to get 30 sec skip back if scan is enabled when you do the above. Then you will see 30ss will clear quickly as well.
> ...


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

It appears that the YouTube App has been updated to support Pair which allows a mobile device to work as a remote control for the YouTube Leanback App on the TiVo.

The selection is available via the My YouTube selection in the App.










Once you've selected the Pair option, the following screen appears which allows you to pair selected devices.










As you can see I've paired the Samsung SPH-P100 (Original Galaxy Tab running Android 3.2) and my iPad3.

Android devices are supported via an Android App, YouTube Remote, available here in the Google Play store.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.ytremote&hl=en

Other mobile devices are supported via the web browser. My iPad 3 works very well as an App as well.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

sbiller said:


> It appears that the YouTube App has been updated to support Pair which allows a mobile device to work as a remote control for the YouTube Leanback App on the TiVo.


I noticed that as well. It works well, but I need to re-pair my devices every time I run the YouTube app on the TiVo. The TiVo app doesn't remember pairing info between sessions.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

morac said:


> I noticed that as well. It works well, but I need to re-pair my devices every time I run the YouTube app on the TiVo. The TiVo app doesn't remember pairing info between sessions.


Agreed. There is an issue which requires re-pairing on both the Android app and the iOS mobile browser. I've posted a question to the YouTube Support Community here.

https://youtubemobilesupport.com/thread/1073


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

sbiller said:


> It appears that the YouTube App has been updated to support Pair which allows a mobile device to work as a remote control for the YouTube Leanback App on the TiVo.


Updated *when*, though?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Updated *when*, though?


I don't remember seeing the "Pair" option in the app at launch. Since the TiVo App is downloaded from YouTube after the app is selected and there isn't any version information I can find on the app page, they can incrementally patch it without us knowing. I think the update was done recently (i.e., in the past week or so).


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=487962


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

sbiller said:


> I don't remember seeing the "Pair" option in the app at launch. Since the TiVo App is downloaded from YouTube after the app is selected and there isn't any version information I can find on the app page, they can incrementally patch it without us knowing. I think the update was done recently (i.e., in the past week or so).


Exactly. That type of update might be incompatible with a traditional changelog. Unless someone has made note of the versions of the Youtube and Netflix applications already, I am not sure how we are going to handle this. The two will be completely uncoupled from the version of the TiVo base software. I warned about this earlier in this or another thread. Hmmm.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Exactly. That type of update might be incompatible with a traditional changelog. Unless someone has made note of the versions of the Youtube and Netflix applications already, I am not sure how we are going to handle this. The two will be completely uncoupled from the version of the TiVo base software. I warned about this earlier in this or another thread. Hmmm.


Yep. I remember the comment you posted earlier. What's worse is that YouTube and Netflix don't post any change logs so its very difficult to track. I think maybe just a note up front in the areas of the Change Log discussing Netflix and YouTube and Hulu Plus.

The community can do a pretty decent job of identifying differences like the recent addition of remote app control to the YouTube app. From my perspective, the ability to control YouTube via a second screen changes a nearly unusable application into something I may actually use when it makes sense.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Unless someone has made note of the versions of the Youtube and Netflix applications already, I am not sure how we are going to handle this.


There doesn't appear to be any version numbers or way to access them, greatly complicating this issue. This means we will never really know for sure if there is a change or when there is a change.


----------



## labryadae (May 31, 2012)

I didn't see it mentioned in this thread - but the NEW designation is NOT helpful for me. Previously it worked great - it just 'disappeared' at 1700 or so.
But now, it's by every show which has aired this MONTH - even weeks ago!
I could maybe understand showing a NEW by the new weekly episode until another episode airs (tho I wouldn't prefer that) - but having a program which aired 3 weeks ago tagged as NEW just means Ihave to select it to see the First Aired date.
Does anyone else see this, or is it just my TIVO (Premiere XL).


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

labryadae said:


> I didn't see it mentioned in this thread - but the NEW designation is NOT helpful for me. Previously it worked great - it just 'disappeared' at 1700 or so.
> But now, it's by every show which has aired this MONTH - even weeks ago!
> I could maybe understand showing a NEW by the new weekly episode until another episode airs (tho I wouldn't prefer that) - but having a program which aired 3 weeks ago tagged as NEW just means Ihave to select it to see the First Aired date.
> Does anyone else see this, or is it just my TIVO (Premiere XL).


You are not the only one who has seen it. I just noticed it yesterday but hadn't posted anything about it yet. Trying to determine exactly what the criteria is.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I always thought it meant that the recording was made as a first run. If not on the first air date, then on the next showing that the TiVo could catch it. IOW, if you had a SP set to "First Run Only" every recording would say "New" until you deleted it.

No?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> I always thought it meant that the recording was made as a first run. If not on the first air date, then on the next showing that the TiVo could catch it. IOW, if you had a SP set to "First Run Only" every recording would say "New" until you deleted it.
> 
> No?


I believe both of us are referring to the "NEW" tags in the guide, not in the NPL. I know _*I*_ was.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

There are "NEW" tags in the guide??

Never mind.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

I found another bug:

When exiting Youtube or Netflix (via "Clear" button), if you had previously had a recorded program paused, you are no longer able to make it full screen with the "Zoom" button.

Here's how to recreate it:

1. Play a recorded program. Hit Pause.
2. Bring up youtube from "My Shows"
3. Hit "Clear" (you don't even need to wait for youtube to load completely).
4. You'll be back in your "My Shows" list with the recorded program paused in the upper right, but there is no way to make it full screen again without navigating to the program and selecting it again. Hitting "Zoom" doesn't work like it does in every other situation like this.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

HDUI, I'm watching something live and the TiVo wants to record a suggestion. Instead of saying that it's a suggestion, and what the channel and program is, I just get a popup saying "About to start recording" with the option to permit it or cancel it - no more info.

Is this what everyone else is seeing? Should I reboot?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> Is this what everyone else is seeing?


Nope.

Someone mentioned a while back that the message no longer had the word "suggestion" in it, and I replied that I hadn't even noticed, because I always went by the "would like" (suggestions) vs. "needs to" (scheduled recordings) wording, which was still there. (It comes earlier in the message.) I saw "would like" as recently as yesterday.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah, an hour later I got another request to record a suggestion and it worked just as it should. It did have the word "suggestion" the second time, along with teh name of the show and the channel.


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 11, 2002)

b_scott said:


> Tivo really needs to get rid of the redundant "HD Recordings" folder. It never served a purpose other than to single them out and show them off - but now that every channel in most packages is available in HD, it's completely unnecessary and annoying.


For those of us who record some programs in SD to conserve hard disk space, a list of HD recordings (which can be viewed and deleted first to free up the most space) is very handy.

I don't understand how the folder is "annoying" to persons who don't use it, but an option to disable/enable it should satisfy everyone.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Rowsdower said:


> For those of us who record some programs in SD to conserve hard disk space, a list of HD recordings (which can be viewed and deleted first to free up the most space) is very handy.
> 
> I don't understand how the folder is "annoying" to persons who don't use it, but an option to disable/enable it should satisfy everyone.


I also like it, for different reasons. There's a lot of stuff that is recorded on that TiVo, but the stuff I want to watch I record in HD and almost all of the HD is stuff I wanna watch.


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=476581

Echo:
Sometimes, when I fast forward through a program and come to a stop, the audio has an extremely echo sound. When I hit the 8-second back button the audio returns to normal.

I too have noticed this in 20.2.1 as well as the previous version. pause will not get you out of the echo mode, but a 8 second rewind or a quick fwd will as well.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

i haven't seen this addressed altho it maybe a removed feature in the old S3 formats and intentionally not in the Elite's software.

Can't toggle threw shows

select a folder
goto first show
press the channel down button
in the S3versions, it would take me to the second show, in the S4's i go no where.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

alyssa said:


> i haven't seen this addressed altho it maybe a removed feature in the old S3 formats and intentionally not in the Elite's software.
> 
> Can't toggle threw shows
> 
> ...


Yes, this has been noted previously. It is a feature/bug/design flaw in the HD menus.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

sorry abt that, i thought i went threw everything in this thread but must have missed it.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

alyssa said:


> sorry abt that, i thought i went threw everything in this thread but must have missed it.


It's probably not in this thread since it wasn't a new issue with 20.2.1. I may be wrong, but I don't think this has ever worked in the HD menus.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

lpwcomp said:


> It's probably not in this thread since it wasn't a new issue with 20.2.1. I may be wrong, but I don't think this has ever worked in the HD menus.


When I go into a show's folder and press channel down, I jump down one page. Behavior is consistent in both SD and HD menus.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

MC Hammer said:


> When I go into a show's folder and press channel down, I jump down one page. Behavior is consistent in both SD and HD menus.


That's not what he's talking about. Go into a folder. Select an episode, not just highlight it. Now hit channel up or down. If you're using the SD menus, it navigates up or down within the folder. If using the HD menus, it does nothing.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

ipwcomp, yeah that's exactly what i'm talking about.

i agree, i don't think it's ever worked in the s4's. Getting the onscreen clock back got me hoping the episode jump would work... My spouse still complains about that loss of functionality (almost on a weekly basis, <sigh>).

thks for the explanation


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

alyssa said:


> ipwcomp, yeah that's exactly what i'm talking about. i agree, i don't think it's ever worked in the s4's. Getting the onscreen clock back got me hoping the episode jump would work... My spouse still complains about that loss of functionality (almost on a weekly basis, <sigh>).
> 
> thks for the explanation


It has never worked on the HD menus. And yes, I very much miss that when I changed from the SD menus. It greatly simplified/sped up some of my decision making.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

proudx said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=476581
> 
> Echo:
> Sometimes, when I fast forward through a program and come to a stop, the audio has an extremely echo sound. When I hit the 8-second back button the audio returns to normal.
> ...


Guess we have to wait to see if this is something about the TiVo or something about the audio hardware. Personally, I have never experienced that. I am using optical out (TOSLINK) to an older Pioneer VSX-S810S.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

alyssa said:


> ipwcomp, yeah that's exactly what i'm talking about.
> 
> i agree, i don't think it's ever worked in the s4's. Getting the onscreen clock back got me hoping the episode jump would work... My spouse still complains about that loss of functionality (almost on a weekly basis, <sigh>).


Hopefully TiVO will implement this feature in the HD menus at some point. Until then, the next time your spouse complains, just switch back to the SD menus and say "There. Fixed it. Happy now?". 



alyssa said:


> thks for the explanation


You're quite welcome. My apologies for using the incorrect pronoun. Lately, most of my energy has been expended in a , um, discussion in another thread.so I looked neither at your name nor your photo.


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

crxssi said:


> Guess we have to wait to see if this is something about the TiVo or something about the audio hardware. Personally, I have never experienced that. I am using optical out (TOSLINK) to an older Pioneer VSX-S810S.


I have only experienced it via the Analog RCA outs on the tivo. So far it appears isolated to the tivo analog output for me. I haven't experienced it so far via hdmi audio/out.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> Hopefully TiVO will implement this feature in the HD menus at some point. Until then, the next time your spouse complains, just switch back to the SD menus and say "There. Fixed it. Happy now?".


 The problem is, he'd *like* that... 



> You're quite welcome. My apologies for using the incorrect pronoun. Lately, most of my energy has been expended in a , um, discussion in another thread.so I looked neither at your name nor your photo.


i must have missed that pronoun..no harm, no foul


----------



## Cactus Bill (Jan 29, 2012)

I often play a group of episodes on my premiere (hit play on the folder in the my shows menu). It's supposed to start with the oldest recording and move through the group automatically. Recently (after the update?), I've noticed a couple of instances where, after it starts playing a second episode in the group, it pulls up the main menu. The second episode continues playing in the corner of the screen. Anybody experience this?


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

Cactus Bill said:


> I often play a group of episodes on my premiere (hit play on the folder in the my shows menu). It's supposed to start with the oldest recording and move through the group automatically. Recently (after the update?), I've noticed a couple of instances where, after it starts playing a second episode in the group, it pulls up the main menu. The second episode continues playing in the corner of the screen. Anybody experience this?


My only problem with groups is after playing a group I delete the group. Since the update the group deletes except for the last one. So I have to delete the last show separately.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Dunno how long this particular HD menu problem has been around.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

lpwcomp said:


> Dunno how long this particular HD menu problem has been around.


Since it is just for one show, and works on SD (as they say), then it is probably an unusual error in TiVo's show/search info database. I would not consider that a bug (other than the whole design of being dependent on their servers instead of having that data local).


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Since it is just for one show, and works on SD (as they say), then it is probably an unusual error in TiVo's show/search info database. I would not consider that a bug (other than the whole design of being dependent on their servers instead of having that data local).


I agree. IMNSHO, it is a design flaw. Also possibly a problem with the servers themselves.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I do have an actual new bug to report. Or maybe a couple - Transfer Show "from beginning" not working. It transfers from the pause point, even if you select "Transfer from beginning".

Investigation of this has led to another problem. While the source of the transfer doesn't matter for the basic problem, if the source is another Premiere, the "Pause Point" can be the point at which you stopped streaming. I had a program I had been streaming and saw this behavior.

So I tried streaming from the beginning and that apparently didn't reset the pause point unless I got a little way into it. So I went about a minute, exited the stream, and tried the transfer again. The transfer appeared to start but nothing actually got transferred. Play simply had the "Waiting for ..." message. Transfer LED went off and there was no sign of the show in the local NPL nor the todo list. I do however have a "ghost" transfer. Any new transfer requests from any source get queued up waiting for the ghost transfer to complete.

I have pulled the plug on the Ethernet switch to which the TiVo is connected and am doing a soft boot, hoping that this will exorcise the ghost. If not, next step will be a hard boot.

Soft boot worked. Plugged the switch back in and a transfer (from computer via pyTivo) I had queued up started.

I looked in the "Recently Deleted" folder and the show that caused all of the problems was there. I recovered it and started to play. Got a brief flash on the screen then got this message:


> *Error playing a recording*
> 
> The Tivo Box was unable to record this program because
> there was no video signal on the channel. You may have been
> trying to record on a channel that you don't receive.


Any subsequent attempt to play it gets the same message immediately.

If TiVo inc. needs more data or for me to investigate further, let me know. In this thread, via PM, or you can get my contact information from my TiVo.com account. Same ID.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

There's been a problem for a few builds where if you try to transfer the same recording twice in a row, it won't transfer the second time. I'm not sure when that bug was introduced, but it's been there awhile. If you want to transfer the same recording multiple times, you need to transfer a different recording in between (you can cancel that transfer once it starts). Transfer recording A, then B, then A will work, but transfer recording A then show A will not. That explains why your second transfer didn't happen.

The Premiere always transferring from the pause point is a different bug, the above just makes testing it tricky.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

morac said:


> There's been a problem for a few builds where if you try to transfer the same recording twice in a row, it won't transfer the second time. I'm not sure when that bug was introduced, but it's been there awhile. If you want to transfer the same recording multiple times, you need to transfer a different recording in between (you can cancel that transfer once it starts). Transfer recording A, then B, then A will work, but transfer recording A then show A will not. That explains why your second transfer didn't happen.


No, it doesn't. The transfer actually started, it just failed and left a ghost transfer. I couldn't transfer _*anything*_ until I got rid of the "ghost" transfer. And it is back. I cannot transfer anything. Trying a hard boot now. No time for much else until later tonight.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> No, it doesn't. The transfer actually started, it just failed and left a ghost transfer. I couldn't transfer anything until I got rid of the "ghost" transfer. And it is back. I cannot transfer anything. Trying a hard boot now. No time for much else until later tonight.


Normally when there is a transfer problem it requires a hard boot of both boxes at the same time.


----------



## labryadae (May 31, 2012)

Anyone have an update on this? Last night I saw a few shows first aired in early July STILL marked as "NEW" in the guide. Shows from 5 weeks ago, to me, are not NEW. Would it help to open a trouble ticket with TIVO? Do customer complaints have any impact? It shouldn't be that hard to write '...if first aired date > today() +7 OR Today() -7 then NOT "NEW" flag...'.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Tivo is looking to have an update this fall, but when that is we do not know. I completely ignore that flag, it could mean almost anything and does not use the same logic as season passes. Is it the first run? Recently recorded? Both? Something I never recorded before? It even shows up for some items from pyTivo.

When would this even be useful?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Tivo is looking to have an update this fall, but when that is we do not know. I completely ignore that flag, it could mean almost anything and does not use the same logic as season passes. Is it the first run? Recently recorded? Both? Something I never recorded before? It even shows up for some items from pyTivo.
> 
> When would this even be useful?


The "NEW" flag in the guide seems to be set for episodes that will be picked up by an FRO SP unless previously recorded.

The one in the NPL - haven't a clue what criteria that uses.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

rivered said:


> I'm getting a popping sound from my speakers when I change channels...I'm using an optical cable...


i have a similar issue. when navigating hd menus, as the video window "flickers" during a transition, i hear a loud pop or crackle when the video window reappears, or during a gui to full video transition. that's the only time there's any sound issue. with the video menu disabled, there's no popping.

i can end the popping by disabeling, then enabeling, the video window, but the popping always returns.

my video is high speed hdmi, my audio is optical cable, sony home theater receiver, tivo premiere xl.

any suggestions? i think this may be hd gui related, or sony optical related (based on the other forum posts for S3).


----------



## Stevesreed (Jun 24, 2002)

b_scott said:


> Tivo really needs to get rid of the redundant "HD Recordings" folder. It never served a purpose other than to single them out and show them off - but now that every channel in most packages is available in HD, it's completely unnecessary and annoying.


I would agree this folder should be optional.

We've come a long way since the first days of OTA HDTV, and every show I record is in HD now, so the folder is just unwanted, useless clutter.


----------



## Bollo (Nov 29, 2007)

Content Ratings do not seem to be available on the HD interface. This is the data where it says why a movie got it rating, V for Violence, N for nudity... This data is still there in the program description and Info page in the SD interface. Am I missing something?


----------



## Bollo (Nov 29, 2007)

Is there a short cut method to toggle between the HD and SD menus? I saw a post that indicated ThuDn - ThuUp - Pause - Pause would work, but it does not work for me.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Bollo said:


> Is there a short cut method to toggle between the HD and SD menus? I saw a post that indicated ThuDn - ThuUp - Pause - Pause would work, but it does not work for me.


That's not a toggle. It simply disables the HD UI.


----------



## knarf829 (Jun 10, 2007)

Found a couple bugs in the SD menus. Don't see that they've been mentioned before:

1. Transferred a couple of episodes of a show with "&" in the show title from a Series 3 to a Premiere XL4, and the folder name is blank for these shows. Don't know if this is or is not also the case for recorded shows with "&" in the title. The folder shows up fine in the HD menu.

2. After watching a recorded show, there is sometimes a brief flash of live TV before returning to the show list

I can also vouch for "Transfer From Beginning" not working under any circumstances. If a show on the Series3 is in "Resume Play" state, it will only transfer from the pause point.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

knarf829 said:


> 2. After watching a recorded show, there is sometimes a brief flash of live TV before returning to the show list.


What's weird is it just started doing this. I first noticed this within the last few days. And it is very noticeable.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

astrohip said:


> What's weird is it just started doing this. I first noticed this within the last few days. And it is very noticeable.


There was a thread started last month on this:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=493474


----------

